# Lowrance Mark 5X pro Reparatur -wer kanns?



## Mollebulle (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo, hier on board,
Ich finde einfach keine Möglichkei, meinen Lowrance Mark 5X pro reparieren zu lassen.Das Gerät hat einen Kurzschluss bekommen, als die (nicht durch Sicherung abgesicherte) Zuleitung im Wasser lag ...#q
Wer kann helfen, bzw. wer kann mir eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen,  wie ich meinen Fishfinder wieder -heile krieg- .....#c

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand ..... |wavey:
 Gruß Molle


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5X pro Reparatur -wer kanns?*

Frag Thomas Schlageter, oder such einen Vertreter von Lowrance in Deutschland, der die Gewährleistungs- und Reparaturen Arbeiten annimmt.


----------



## Mollebulle (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5X pro Reparatur -wer kanns?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Frag Thomas Schlageter, oder such einen Vertreter von Lowrance in Deutschland, der die Gewährleistungs- und Reparaturen Arbeiten annimmt.


 
Danke für die Antwort,aber als ich bei Schlageter angerufen hatte, hieß es -das rentiert sich für dieses (günstige) Gerät nicht ...
Ich dachte da eher an einen BASTLER oder ELEKTRONIKER der da die Leiterplatte im Gerät überprüfen und ggf. durchgeschmorte/defekte Teile verlöten kann....#t


----------



## Mollebulle (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5X pro Reparatur -wer kanns?*

Hab mir n´neues Gerät gekauft, ........#t
Schade, hatte darauf gehofft, hier im Forum einen Bastler zu finden,
der mir das Teil wieder zusammengelötet hätte;+
ist halt so....#c


----------

